# Seeking 12% gray card



## Involute (Jun 16, 2014)

Can someone point me to an online supplier in the US of 12% gray cards?  I'm having a heck of a time finding one.  Everything's 18% or unidentified.  Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2014)

Why do you need a _*12%*_ gray card?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 16, 2014)

Good luck - I've never found a 12%.


----------



## Involute (Jun 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> Why do you need a _*12%*_ gray card?


 I'm trying to become a little more rigorous in my shoots and hope to get a starting exposure that's closer to what I settle on by using a gray card.  While 18% is the historical standard, there's a school of thought that it's an artifact of the printing industry (and even Ansel Adams' eccentric insistence with Kodak), and that 12% is more appropriate for digital photography as that's the value most manufacturers calibrate their sensors to per the ANSI standard.


----------



## Involute (Jun 17, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Good luck - I've never found a 12%.


12%'s been discussed long enough that I assumed there were several manufacturers.  Maybe there's an opportunity here?  ;-)  Of course, there still seem to be a lot of opinions on this topic.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2014)

I think DGK makes a 12%.


----------



## Involute (Jun 17, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I think DGK makes a 12%.


I posted a question on their site, but why do you think they make one?  I couldn't find any reference to 12%.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

You camera's ISO variance from the stated levels is likely much greater than the 6% difference between 12 and 18%. Check DxO Mark for the nominal and ACTUAL ISO values of various sensors and it will become apparent that 12% or 18% is not going to make any difference. There is theory, and there is practice. "Most" cameras have a fairly substantial, deliberate mis-calibration of nominal ISO and actual ISO; it makes the noise values look better in the magazine and web tests.


----------



## timor (Jun 17, 2014)

Agree with Derral. Usefulness of a grey card is a myth.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2014)

Involute said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need a _*12%*_ gray card?
> ...



If you shoot Nikon,you can use the custom function called *Fine-tune Optimal Exposure*, and dial in an offset of as small as 1/6 of an EV value, and call it good. That fine-tuning offset will NOT be indicated by the in-camera metering display, but is instead a "hidden" and "behind the scenes" adjustment or calibration, much like the inside-trhe-back-cover calibration screw that so many hand held light meters have used for decades.


----------



## Designer (Jun 17, 2014)

You should be able to find something other than 18% in a fine art framing store.  They have several options for mats so they might have one that would work.


----------



## WayneF (Jun 17, 2014)

Involute said:


> Can someone point me to an online supplier in the US of 12% gray cards?  I'm having a heck of a time finding one.  Everything's 18% or unidentified.  Thanks.



You can meter on the 18% card, and then open exposure by 1/2 stop more (which will then be 12% equivalent).

The Kodak gray cards we see now were NOT manufactured by Kodak.  Kodak has not manufactured a gray card for 20 years, when they sold that business and the right to use the Kodak name on it.  So quality may no longer be the same, but Kodak used to tell us to open 1/2 stop if metering on their 18% card.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2014)

timor said:


> Usefulness of a grey card is a myth.


At least for exposure.

A better tool for exposure is a good incident/reflected/flash light meter that gives you values in 1/10 stop increments.

IMO, the best calibrated gray card on the market is the GENUINE WhiBal G7 Certified Neutral White Balance Card - Studio Card (3.5"x6")


----------



## WayneF (Jun 17, 2014)

KmH said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Usefulness of a grey card is a myth.
> ...




Which of course is much lighter, not even close to being an 18% card for exposure.  It has to be calibrated because of trying to use gray pigments.  Use of White is not a big deal.

There are a few myths...  using an 18% card for WB is another one of them.  Can work halfway well, better than nothing, but too dark for White balance, and not calibrated for color.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 17, 2014)

I have got one of these http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-...=22190748009&gclid=cjx2-p3kgb8cfytltaodozaabg

http://www.lastolite.com/product/10...0.0/LL+LR1254/_/Ezybalance_30cm_12%_GreyWhite


----------



## rambler (Jun 22, 2014)

Wayne points out: "You can meter on the 18% card, and then open exposure by 1/2 stop more (which will then be 12% equivalent)."   Ansel Adams did that, but if you find that is too much overexposure, many cameras have 1/3 step increments of exposure.  On the X-Rite Color Checker the grey right next to the white square in the bottom row seems to be a lighter 18% grey than other grey cards.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ezybalance 30cm 12% Grey/White LL LR1254 - EzyBalance | Lastolite


----------



## WayneF (Jun 22, 2014)

rambler said:


> On the X-Rite Color Checker the grey right next to the white square in the bottom row seems to be a lighter 18% grey than other grey cards.




It is like voltmeters.  When you have one, you are certain it is of course very accurate.  When you have two, then you get very confused and unsure.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 22, 2014)

Google how to print one on your own printer.

Use photo paper.


----------

